# Boston Area Meeting?



## BlueLine Ent

Alright we're all getting anxious and ready to start the plowing/snow season, so why not get it going with some food and plowfriends?

I was thinking the if we had a meet up somewhere around the 93/495/95 area, we could get guys from eastern Mass, Southern NH, Southern Maine, and even a few crazy souls from CT or RI and VT! Talk some business, make new contacts and have some fun!

Anyone who would be willing to try for a saturday in December reply with suggestions of places and/or availability!


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Sounds great to me*

MATT, 
Count me in sounds great, maybe we can have an strobe light and led show with all the trucks there.instead of the car shows we can have a plow truck show.


----------



## BlueLine Ent

Just one guys?


----------



## RepoMan207

I'll come down.


----------



## RepoMan207

Check with Bri... He isn't that far out either


----------



## Mass4x4fun

Count me in too, it was fun last year.


----------



## theplowmeister

Me I'll come


----------



## mike33087

i'll probably be able to show up


----------



## KubotaJr

I would defiantly show up.


----------



## ColliganLands

i would more than likely be able to make it


----------



## chcav1218

Ill be there! Hooters on route one anyone? Probly the first or second weekend would be good, before all the holidays and such


----------



## RepoMan207

Too bad the Golden Banana went belly up......No pun intended!


----------



## chcav1218

Its open again Repo! but it me, Colligan, and i think Kubota are all under 21 lol


----------



## RepoMan207

Hooters it is.


----------



## fisher guy

*lets go*

I'll go it'll get me out of the house for a lil bit. im good any day keep me posted :bluebounc

2003 Ford F- 250 6.0 diesel 7.6 fisher X-Blade


----------



## ColliganLands

yup atleast the three of us (chris,me, and Kubota) are under 21
maybe someothers


----------



## chcav1218

Yeh Hooters is just a few miles south of there.


----------



## RepoMan207

Crap.......I was hoping more north.


----------



## chcav1218

its literally an extra five minutes lol. and my friends cousin is a waitress there


----------



## RepoMan207

Isn't Franklin down at the bottom of 495?


----------



## chcav1218

Idk...Kyle, where exactly is franklin. Lynnfield (my part of it) is conveniently located on route one between hooters in saugus and the banana in peabody


----------



## ColliganLands

Franklins in the middle kind of its 2 exits from 95 and 2-3 exits from the MA pike. next to bellingham(126) and wrentham in the other direction i think its the route 1 exit off of 495


----------



## RepoMan207

I know now, I use to deliver to a place on Freedom way.


----------



## BlueLine Ent

Hooters would be great but parking is very tight especially on weekends. I'll scope it out and see if theres any nearby lots that are more open on weekends and we can all park together and check out each others rigs before heading in.


----------



## chcav1218

Theres a huge parking lot across the street Matt. A Kmart, Stop and Shop, and a few other small places. 5 minute walk. We could park down the one end where nobody else parks and we wouldn't be bothered by anyone.


----------



## ColliganLands

heres a map of where franklin is 
matt you'll have to give me an adress on the hooters so i can find it 
http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...0&scene=3527632&phx=0&phy=0&phscl=1&encType=1


----------



## chcav1218

yo kyle if its easier you could just stop at my house, cus im literally like 3 seconds off of 128/95, and ill show you how to get to hooters, its mad easy from my house.


----------



## ColliganLands

that or i can attempt to get my gps working or maybe kubota knows and i can follow him since we live about 5 minutes from each other 
now we just need a time/date


----------



## chcav1218

thats also works. What does eveyone think of December 6th?


----------



## ColliganLands

As of right now it should work but you never know what might come up


----------



## BlueLine Ent

That lot would be perfect Chris. I'm gonna see a few more plowwrs tomorrow, I'll try to get a few dates thrown around and post em here for a vote to see what works for everyone.


----------



## chcav1218

sounds like a plan


----------



## KubotaJr

Any day but dec 12th!


----------



## fisher guy

works for me im up in salisbury its been a while since ive been down there but i think ill be able to find it i got my lil gps so ill let that guide the way about what time?


----------



## BlueLine Ent

I was thinking of a lunch time-ish meeting?


----------



## chcav1218

Sounds good Matt.


----------



## ColliganLands

That should work


----------



## chcav1218

Should we meet somtime like around 11:30 at the far end of that K-mart/stopping shop parking lot on front of the Hollywood Video, Newbury Comics, and Verizon store and then head over to the Hooters after we chill for a while?


----------



## ColliganLands

what town is this in? 
everything sounds good just need to know where it is for the GPS


----------



## chcav1218

Its in saugus. If you look up the Hooters adress you can find it really easily, then to get to the parking lot, you take the exit right after hooters and across the street is the K-mart


----------



## ColliganLands

so go down the highway one exit past the hooters to the lot?


----------



## chcav1218

yeh. when you take the exit you just follow straight and you'll see a set of lights and then you just go straight through it. If you to too far on the highway, you get to the Sqaure one Mall, and you can axcess the parking lot from the mall parking lot too. You'll see a hollywood video, newbury Comics, a chinese buffet, and a verizon wireless store at the end of the parking lot that we can use.


----------



## mike33087

hooters lol..... we must request that Tia is our waitress... she is probably the only one there that is worth droolin at


----------



## RepoMan207

Never been to a Hooters. Should be interesting.


----------



## RepoMan207

oh, I take that back, Baltimore Tow Show.....I was feeling way too good to remember much though.

Should be fun!


----------



## chcav1218

I've been to this one twice. The first time is a little fuzzy. My friends told them it was my birthday and I had to climb up and stand on a stool. Thats about all I remember, other than ordering 50 wings. The second time I was with my gf and some buddies, it was a good time.


----------



## RepoMan207

so...Dec. 6th 11ish at the strip mall next door? Is this the firm as firm can be for a bunch of plowers time and date? Watch it snow......atleast Hooters will get plowed.


----------



## chcav1218

i need to think of a dirty joke the involves plowing and hooters....but yeh repo that sounds good. Ask Matt lol, it was his idea to have this whole shin dig. Then I threw out the hooters idea and it stuck.


----------



## RepoMan207

yeah well........I was thinking about a little line in there. I figured I would keep it clean until we atleast get there.


----------



## chcav1218

lol. I'm lookin forward to hearing what you come up with


----------



## BlueLine Ent

I can do Dec 6th at 11am. Anyone else?


----------



## ColliganLands

Right now that works for me.


----------



## chcav1218

thats fine here


----------



## RepoMan207

absent any unforeseen circumstance, I will be there. I look forward to it.


----------



## chcav1218

just giving this a bump. BUMP!


----------



## BlueLine Ent

Cmon, I know theres alot more people from Mass on this site. Where is everyone? Scared?!


----------



## chcav1218

double bump


----------



## BlueLine Ent

One week people, where is everyone?!


----------



## BigLou80

count me as a big maybe


----------



## merrimacmill

Count me in! I tried to get a meet going on last year, but not to many seemed interested. Probibly because the hooters wasn't open yet. When I saw this thread, I immidetaly thought "oh I should suggest we go to hooters" but of course thats already been taken care of. 

So exactly what lot are we meeting in first before going to hooters?


----------



## ColliganLands

same thing exactly where the lot is and pending the weather this week i may/may not be there 
just need to get the cleanups done


----------



## merrimacmill

Kind of off topic, but how many guys are still doing clean-ups? I finished yesterday, we really busted a$$ for 3 weeks and got them all done, and now all the calls have dried up, and most all the yards I see around here have already been done. So, on monday I'm taking the leaf box off my dump truck, and my plow is getting installed on tuesday.


----------



## ColliganLands

i have 2 more to go
plow went on about 10 minutes ago some flakes were coming down and i got excited lol
pictures will be up soon


----------



## chcav1218

ok the lot really close. you can get there one of two ways.

1. take the exit right after Hooters, follow the road straight a few hundred yard to a set of lights, go staight through and you'll see a K-Mart. follow the road in the parking lot back towards the highway and we can hang out in front the the strip mall where there is a Hollywood Video, A Newbury Comics, a Verizon store, and a Chinese place.

2. Continue on the highway past hooters. You'll see the parking lot where we want to go, and then the Square One Mall. You can go into the mall parking lot and follow it through and up the hill to that same small strip mall.

Both are very easy to do, heres a map. If you look right to the left of the "A," thats the Hooters. That huge building is the K-mart

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q...TF-8&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&resnum=1&ct=title


----------



## ColliganLands

hooters is on rt1 right?
so i can get off at the hooters exit and then just keep going to the mall?


----------



## chcav1218

you got it K


----------



## ColliganLands

ok ill post here friday to confirm if ill be there im hoping the week goes good but you never know with the weather


----------



## chcav1218

yeh its supposed to be cold later in the week but i dont think any rain


----------



## merrimacmill

Now, I'm comming from the north going south, when I drive by hooters on my way to boston, it is on my side of the road (heading south) so I can just turn right into the lot without having to take the exit from the other side. But I'm just having trouble understanding where the strip mall is in relation to the hooters.


----------



## ColliganLands

thursday rain/snow mix it says right now we'll see what happens
im more concerned with finishing my cleanups then plowing right now


----------



## chcav1218

lol yeh i know wat you mean. Merr, its on the same side of the road. Its like the next lot you see. take a look at that map and you'll see it.


----------



## 02powerstroke

I would love to go but its 2 hours out from me....thats alot of fuel for lunch


----------



## BlueLine Ent

'02, I'll bring a set of CAT lights for ya, make it worth the trip lol


----------



## merrimacmill

02powerstroke;656706 said:


> I would love to go but its 2 hours out from me....thats alot of fuel for lunch


Its not just lunch, its hours of shootin the sh*t about snow in person instead of sitting on the computer! And plus, gas is at only $1.74


----------



## ColliganLands

diesel for me and 02 so thats 2.99 @ .01mpg lol
im going to try and be there and it's an hour and a halfish for me


----------



## merrimacmill

ColliganLands;656776 said:


> diesel for me and 02 so thats 2.99 @ .01mpg lol
> im going to try and be there and it's an hour and a halfish for me


Lol, ya I didn't even think of the diesel factor. I haven't been using my duramax these days so its been a few weeks since I have had to fill her up lol


----------



## 02powerstroke

ColliganLands;656776 said:


> diesel for me and 02 so thats 2.99 @ .01mpg lol
> im going to try and be there and it's an hour and a halfish for me


Its that far??? I'm all the way out on the middle of the cape and map quest said its 1hr 54 mins.


----------



## ColliganLands

my mapquest says 1 hour 18 minutes so factor in trafficlights or traffic and its an hour and a half


----------



## NeTree

Heck, I'm as far as any, but if I'm not up in a tree, I'm game.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Just saw this im there, Matt call me and remind me friday.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

I should be able to make time and drop in.

Matt, if you have CAT lights on hand maybe you could bring 2 and i could get them on saturday. I'll know closer to the end of the week if i got time to stop by saugus. not exactly in my hood but i can showoff Matt's skills on my truck


----------



## RepoMan207

Yeah, it's close to two hours 02. Over the river and thru the woods to hooters we shall go.....

I am about two hours out too.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

RepoMan207;657459 said:


> Yeah, it's close to two hours 02. Over the river and thru the woods to hooters we shall go.....
> 
> I am about two hours out too.


Ten Minutes from me


----------



## ColliganLands

im going to make my best effort to wrap up cleanups and be there ill post on friday to confirm


----------



## RepoMan207

Mystic.......whats that you say? Your buying the rounds? NICE!


----------



## joelbouch

ok i just got told about this from mystic can i come and play too boys and i say we have a light show too all make it woth wild pitch in 5bucks and see who wins


----------



## ColliganLands

i win the ligjht show lol


----------



## joelbouch

ColliganLands;657503 said:


> i win the ligjht show lol


ok bring it on you havnt seen my dodge yet i think i got close to 30 on a pickup


----------



## ColliganLands

i saw a couple pics in micha's threa don lawnsite
ive got the 14 head bar with flashing take downs and alleys, 6 strobes and 2 tir3's so that makes 26 lights either way its still pretty impressive


----------



## joelbouch

ColliganLands;657510 said:


> i saw a couple pics in micha's threa don lawnsite
> ive got the 14 head bar with flashing take downs and alleys, 6 strobes and 2 tir3's so that makes 26 lights either way its still pretty impressive


that it is but heck its all fun i just want a truck that looks like a chirstmass tree and can be seen from space


----------



## ColliganLands

exactly i can understand that


----------



## joelbouch

but isnt your bar led 
ive got the strobes in mine but can you set the traffic lights off with yours


----------



## Mysticlandscape

IM only a little kid , apple juice for me


----------



## ColliganLands

haha im 18 so..... and yes my bar is led i wired it to have traffic patterns when i turn them on with the switch pannel


----------



## Mysticlandscape

im 20 but Im also a college student so I can give you guys a run for your money prsport


----------



## joelbouch

hey dont dish the apple juice am only 20 but am the dd so i got you all beat


----------



## chcav1218

...I've been trashed at hooters before. Dont' worry though, I won't be doin that again.


----------



## scitown

Pending the end of cleanups and a possible trip to connecticut to pick up a rear plow I could be down. I like boobies , beer and pretty lights.


----------



## ColliganLands

scitown;657772 said:


> Pending the end of cleanups and a possible trip to connecticut to pick up a rear plow I could be down. I like boobies , beer and pretty lights.


haha im in the same spot with the cleanups and now its raining again here


----------



## chcav1218

Kyle I'll bet you'll get a lot of work done on thursday, its going to be nice and warm. I have to get a roof framed and sheathed at school before it gets snowed on or somethin. I hope we can bang **** out the next few nice days.


----------



## ColliganLands

yea im hoping but we'll see how it goes.
plus now i have to get my truck weighed and inspected so thats going to take some time


----------



## chcav1218

oh yeh. where do you go to get it weighed? any why do they care how much it weighs?


----------



## scitown

I had five cleanups left when I went to work this morning and by the time I got back I had three more calls so... I can't complain I make more money with leaves than with snow. 

Why do you have to have it weighed? For the town I subbed for last year they wanted the GVW they didn't need to weigh the truck.


----------



## ColliganLands

they want a TARE weight certificate to determinet he seasonal minimum payment. for 5000-11,000 lbs its $1000 and for 11,000 + its $1,200 they pay any thing over the minimum payment by hour by the gvw
im going to the scales in wrentham 
i still have 4 clenaups to do and i might take a couple more depending on scheduling


----------



## chcav1218

intersting. come do my hard on friday. I'm lazy beyond belief!


----------



## ColliganLands

for the right price lol


----------



## chcav1218

yeh im broke. and I've got a big yard. But if you were really interested and wanted to drive all thay way I'd hire you in the spring because theres a crap load that needs to be done


----------



## joelbouch

so does anybody know how many are actully going to show up


----------



## ColliganLands

chris we can talk about it at some point
right now ill say its about 75% chance ill be there even if its only for a hour or so


----------



## chcav1218

right now its like 16ish people lol? OK heres all I could find on the thread. Matt, SNOWANDICE, Mystic, Colligan, fisherguy, kubota, Mass4x4, Merrimac, Scitown, repoman, joelbouch, TLC, mike, me, and maybe netree and powerstroke. Thats it so far.


----------



## joelbouch

still thats alot


----------



## BlueLine Ent

You want a light show, I'll throw on the 14 head liberty in Blue for the day and really make it pretty. ussmileyflag


----------



## ColliganLands

haha ok you do that and ill bring all my other lights that arent in the truck and we'll have some blues going


----------



## joelbouch

i use to have red but took it all out so i only run amber and clear but see i got the old style whelen blink lightbar so its tough against leds but i still got my siren so hows that


----------



## ColliganLands

i have a bunch of "other colors" but i leave them in the garage unless i feel like having them
never did get my siren in


----------



## BlueLine Ent

I have a full feature Cencom with intergrated TA 

Anyone that knows me or my work wouldn't expect anything less lol


----------



## joelbouch

o see i dont am new but am a retired firefighter but i still got mt blink with the controler in it with the siern and pa but as long as we all have a good time thats all that matters


----------



## merrimacmill

I'm bringing a buddy of mine along who has worked for me for years now(landscaping/plowing/building maintenance) 

Should be a good time, and I look forward to it! Now, I just need to figure out what truck I should bring...


----------



## BlueLine Ent

We'll have a great time. Is your BLink one of the retired MSP bars?


----------



## joelbouch

BlueLine Ent;657920 said:


> We'll have a great time. Is your BLink one of the retired MSP bars?


ya got it for free so cant complain but i need new endcap gaskets and i did some work to it i can set traffic lights of with it


----------



## BlueLine Ent

You added an Opticom?


----------



## ColliganLands

Matt, i might be looking for a half decent 2 way radio or whatever its called for the truck pending if i get on with wrentham or not


----------



## joelbouch

somewhat its very close to it the center has 2 strobes on top of each other and the flash at the right speed


----------



## BlueLine Ent

Nice, thats a good idea.

Kyle, let me know and find out the frequency, and I'll see if I can find one.


----------



## joelbouch

hey blueline if i may ask what excatly do you do now your talking about radios use to have a maxtrac in my truck but it blew up but i am looking for a handled radio maybe you can help me out


----------



## BlueLine Ent

Oh, a little bit of this, a little bit of that


----------



## Mysticlandscape

joelbouch;657974 said:


> hey blueline if i may ask what excatly do you do now your talking about radios use to have a maxtrac in my truck but it blew up but i am looking for a handled radio maybe you can help me out


Hmm i got a radio in my truck we have to get you a hand held


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Light show competition hmmm. Round here nobody comes close to the amount of lights i got but i may get blown away buy several of you guys. Although Blueline did my whole install so if i don't win for most lights i may win for cleanest install and wiring

100% Whelen


----------



## joelbouch

TLC Snow Div.;658064 said:


> Light show competition hmmm. Round here nobody comes close to the amount of lights i got but i may get blown away buy several of you guys. Although Blueline did my whole install so if i don't win for most lights i may win for cleanest install and wiring
> 
> 100% Whelen


ya umm dont flip up my back seat ive got way to much wireing there and my air compsor is in that spot too

how many guys do you know that got on board air in the pick ups i mean 5 gallons at 200psi with air chucks and lines

ive got tricks up my sleave not to mention the massive air horns hidden on my truck that are ment to go on a semi

so what iam saying let the fun start


----------



## chcav1218

Matt's probably done most of our wiring too lol. He did my Mini Edge and Strobes. Now I just need the money to get all the other crap I want. Theres a long list.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

I am next in line for more lololololol


----------



## joelbouch

takes the old saying 

boys and there toys

i just need parts and hate dealing with mhq


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Is Matt's waiting list ever empty or is it just the wish list of potential customers that talk it up but just need to work on saving more loot.


----------



## ColliganLands

i think its option number 2 on that one


----------



## ColliganLands

and on a side note im not too sure if i cna make it or not i got 3 more calls for cleanups today ... just when i thought it was over


----------



## BlueLine Ent

I've got like 3 people I need to schedule in as of now, and if I had to schedule in everyone who has told me what they want done, and all the future planners, I'd have about 12.


----------



## merrimacmill

Any updates on anyone else attending here? Just giving the thread a bump so possibly some more local guys see it.


----------



## justme-

Set a Date and I'll do whatever I can to make it.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

WHEN? WHERE? WHAT TIME?


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Saturday 11 AM ( I think) Hooters, In saugus....


----------



## ColliganLands

mystic thats correct but we're meeting at some lot near the mall first then going over to the hooters


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Matt, what lot?


----------



## scitown

Anyone looking for a back drag edge... http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/pts/941236602.html


----------



## chcav1218

its the K-mart/stop and shot lot right down the street, the one you see from the highway.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Is that before or after hooters? Cant think im too sick... O ya what truck does everyone want me to bring dump or the pick-up?


----------



## BlueLine Ent

Its right after hooters, go in at the mall and go back through the lot towards Hooters.


----------



## chcav1218

...which one is louder/brighter?


----------



## ColliganLands

bring the dump. if not sure if ill be there keep getting calls for cleanups its driving me nuts and i lost today because i had to get all squared away with the town


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Pick-ups louder (exhaust system) dumps got more lights...


----------



## chcav1218

yeh the dump seems like a good choice. i kinda want one just cus theyer cool, but I have no need for one at all. Maybe a flat bed someday


----------



## joelbouch

o pick one 
and louder i win that catgorie
we need to set up catgories for the frindaly comption between us
heres my ideas

best in show as in cleanness
best lights or best light up 
most unquie rigs
most loud
most workable


----------



## chcav1218

I think I'd lose everything except cleanest. and how would you describe workable?


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Ok if you want to do that then ill stay up friday night with the dump and take the gold for everything...


----------



## chcav1218

lol. Matt is obviously gonna win the lighting category


----------



## ColliganLands

haha my truck is wiped down daily so its pretty damn clean. its definately not going to be the loudest with the stock exhaust although its pretty decent there too. its kinda of unique becasue of the lights/option level and the light setup i think i pretty damn good but i havent seen anyones truck in person so i wouldnt know for sure


----------



## chcav1218

Kyle, your diesel is probably louder than my truck even with the magnaflow pipes, I wanted not so loud exhaust but sometimes I wish it was way louder.


----------



## ColliganLands

its loud but i wish it could be louder


----------



## chcav1218

Go to Lou's Custom Exhaust. They'll hook you up.


----------



## joelbouch

workable is hard
but need the basic thing and that you can hand someone the truck to go plow and have no issues

unquie idk am close my cat lights havnt come in yet am pissed on back order ordered 6 and they say back orderd

i got a nice set of tail lights on my backrack that are pretty sick

loud ill post 2 pics for ya guys 
and plus hows 200psi in 5gallons of air that power a set of train horns on a big rig but you look at my truck you cant see the horns

unqiue and orgaintily is both

then i was thinking of strobes how many guys got the whelen hideways lets see who has the best look in that

and what makes it tough on the lights is some are running led lightbars some like me have strobe so going to have to spilt that up for fairness

ok boys heres my rig dont hate it bc its a dodge its an 08 and cant complain of lifetime powertrain warranty and plus they gave me what i wanted for my old ford


----------



## BlueLine Ent

Joel, I just saw your truck at Shaws behind the mall the other day. I just recognized it from the pics.

Thats odd about the lights too, I have 4 coming in tomorrow, and they never said anything about backorder. Maybe you ordered a different size or HID or something.


----------



## chcav1218

I like dodge's Joel. If I ever buy a new truck I want a Cummins with the 6 speed


----------



## Mysticlandscape

I pro end up taking the pick-up, If i can land another clean-up or two ill have the guys work saturday AM


----------



## joelbouch

BlueLine Ent;660141 said:


> Joel, I just saw your truck at Shaws behind the mall the other day. I just recognized it from the pics.
> 
> Thats odd about the lights too, I have 4 coming in tomorrow, and they never said anything about backorder. Maybe you ordered a different size or HID or something.


ya probly was on sunday i was food shopping

i put a call into a guy i know down at milton cat did work for him awhile back so hes said ill set something up and get them up to you said ther will be the brigest ones hes got so idk but free is free

usally how much are they anyone know


----------



## BlueLine Ent

It depends on the model, theres about 25 models to choose from in 2 or 3 different sizes. The ones I sell go for $95 a pair.


----------



## ColliganLands

joel that is a pretty sick dodge. i want to get a 4500 dump with the cummins for my next truck
it hink you win unique with those horns and exhaust


----------



## joelbouch

ColliganLands;660209 said:


> joel that is a pretty sick dodge. i want to get a 4500 dump with the cummins for my next truck
> it hink you win unique with those horns and exhaust


ya thanks dont do dodge cummins heard they got alot of issues still


----------



## ColliganLands

thats ok my dads a dodge tech for 30 years top 10 in the country so thats no problem lol


----------



## joelbouch

BlueLine Ent;660180 said:


> It depends on the model, theres about 25 models to choose from in 2 or 3 different sizes. The ones I sell go for $95 a pair.


are they really bright


----------



## ColliganLands

the ones matt sells are lamp g and they extremely bright 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70909&highlight=projects+ive+been+working+on
theres a few pics in there ive been too lazy to take pics of mine at night but theyre pretty impressive for such a small light


----------



## joelbouch

ColliganLands;660224 said:


> thats ok my dads a dodge tech for 30 years top 10 in the country so thats no problem lol


ok cause i heard they got a bunch of issues the old cummins are light tower motors its funny the old dodge trucks are junk i think but i love mine just spent 100.00 for a oil change


----------



## ColliganLands

its that 5-20 hemi oil lol its crazy money the 6.7 has its problems but so does every thing else. i like the look of the new dodges and no one runs them so it will stand out


----------



## joelbouch

yup 5-20 full syenthic 10.75 a qurt from the dealer bc of warr i have to do it there so thre goes more of my light money but heck need it 

when you guys see my truck some are going to laugh my wireing is funny but i know where every wire goes


----------



## chcav1218

I wanna take a look at that air horn you've got. I really want one of those.


----------



## joelbouch

chcav1218;660449 said:


> I wanna take a look at that air horn you've got. I really want one of those.


ya

ill show my system all day
take a guess where the air horn is


----------



## ColliganLands

im gonna go with mounted to a frame rail or the cross brace at the front of the frame between the radiator and the bumper


----------



## joelbouch

ColliganLands;660582 said:


> im gonna go with mounted to a frame rail or the cross brace at the front of the frame between the radiator and the bumper


ya close how about on the cross member of my plow frame


----------



## BlueLine Ent

The lights I use are wicked bright. Not sure which model he's getting you, but if it's a CAT light, which are made by nordic, then they will be good.


----------



## ColliganLands

joelbouch;660590 said:


> ya close how about on the cross member of my plow frame


didnt think of that i was thinking of the giant space on that frame cross member would be plenty of room there


----------



## joelbouch

ya wait to you see it youll be surpissed but they are loud right at 200 psi sake the ground loud


----------



## ColliganLands

sounds awesome right now it looks like ill be able to get down there atleast to meet in the lot but im not sure how long ill be able to stay yet


----------



## joelbouch

ya espically with snow forcasted same here sadly i will be getting ready but am only 10 mins away like mystic is so ya my truck is clean as long as it dont rain and i dont go play in the mud am all set


----------



## joelbouch

ok folks lets get a head count soon and figure the rules for the competion and who wants in


----------



## ColliganLands

yea theyre looking at showers tomorrow and then the"snow" for sunday so i have to bang out 8 clenaups by saturday night and its about an hour and half each way but i want to meet everyone so im going to try my best and atleast get there for a few minutes


----------



## BlueLine Ent

If we're gonna be getting all flashy flashy and loud, we may need to consider a lot thats a little less in the middle of the mall and somewhere a little more out of sight.


----------



## ColliganLands

lights are fine in the lot its private property i would think the airhorns on the other hand lol
just let me know which lot exactly i dont want to get lost and loose time


----------



## joelbouch

ya it is ive been in your way 
atleast get togther and have fun thats what its all about


----------



## ColliganLands

exactly why i want to get therebut the business has to come first sadly ill update friday night for certain but as of right now it looks like ill be able to come down for atleast an hour or so


----------



## joelbouch

sounds good ya 
am working friday so its all good


----------



## ColliganLands

im working both days but without a vac/truck loader whatever you want to call it it takes some time


----------



## joelbouch

thats bad 
why you break it


----------



## ColliganLands

cant afford it. first year in business its just too expensive. so we have three guys going we blow them up load the truck manually and then unload it manually good excercise and we got around 30 done this year so im happy with it just want to be done now and get ready for this meeting and the snow


----------



## BlueLine Ent

I just was also thinking, once we get into the original lot, we are already south of Hooters, on the southbound side, and there's really not a good way to walk back up to Hooters. I did a little aerial map viewing, and behind the Hilltop Steakhouse, there is a HUGE rear lot that is empty and out of the main public eye. If we meet there, once we've had enough, show and tell, we can head to Hooters from there.

Any objections?


----------



## ColliganLands

no objection just need the address of the place so i can find it lol
not too often that im down that way


----------



## joelbouch

ya ive been there so i understand that problem i hear ya but its all good as long as you do it and get it done thats all that matters


----------



## joelbouch

no didnt realize there was one
i was skeptical of walking up to hooters


----------



## ColliganLands

exactly they get done just take longer then everyone else but i've made a good amount of money grown the business alot more than i expected and its looking like ill be in a pretty good position come spring


----------



## BlueLine Ent

855 Broadway 
Saugus, MA

In the rear lot, 11AM.


----------



## ColliganLands

ok ill hopefully be there ill let everyone know friday night for sure
thanks for getting the address


----------



## joelbouch

hey why not hooters lot in there far corner
plenty of room


----------



## joelbouch

far back corner do google then maps its the red building use to be famous daves


----------



## BlueLine Ent

They're usually pretty full all the time, no way we'd all be able to park together to display and such. Also, I just prefer not to attract unnecessary attention to ourselves in a busy lot lol


----------



## joelbouch

42.467008, -71.026016 put that in google then look at the lot what about the far back corner beeing 11am shouldnt be too busy


----------



## joelbouch

true but park up there at hilltop then drive down to hooters or we all just wana meet


----------



## ColliganLands

id say just go to the hilltop since its less likely to be busy at 11am on a saturday then drive to hooters or in my case probably head home from there


----------



## BlueLine Ent

I see, and I know exactly where you're saying, but trust me it's never dead there. Not to mention that if 10 of us show up, its just not gonna work.

Not to mention, the unneccesary attention................


----------



## ColliganLands

its gonna draw some unneccesary attention no matter where but the least amount is the best


----------



## joelbouch

ya you guys are right hilltop sets back far enought too but mostly well all meet up then after that might go and finsh getting things ready


----------



## joelbouch

i love attention 



not


----------



## ColliganLands

that my plan looks like i can get in 2-3 cleanups tomorrow 3-4 friday and that leaves 1 for saturday then get the plow/ballst and supplies ready to go for sunday just in case


----------



## ColliganLands

i dont mind attention here where i know everyone and everyone looks out for each others stuff down there not so much


----------



## joelbouch

ya am working with mystic so weve got 2 cleanups on friday then need to get the dump ready just in case i heard 2-4 so you never know if were not ready well get over 4 feet


----------



## ColliganLands

exactly my trucks going to be ready no matter what and those cleanups are GOING to be done lol


----------



## joelbouch

we are pros we cant let mr homer simpson in his mr plow beat use by being ready and out before us


----------



## ColliganLands

just like last sunday i saw the 1 flake of snow and i was ready lol


----------



## fisher guy

im comin i got a surprise bday party at my bosses but that aint till 6 so i can chill for a few im just bringing the stroker no plow as of yet the dumper is being held up in Seabrook NH getting a new fisher 9ft MM2 the MM1 was another victim to cancer may it rest in pieces


----------



## joelbouch

so most likely a meet and greet


----------



## ColliganLands

more than likely i would think a few people might stay for lunch but i dont think i will be


----------



## joelbouch

ya idk what am doing eather but its late am tired ill cheeck in with all tormow


----------



## merrimacmill

joelbouch;660751 said:


> ya am working with mystic so weve got 2 cleanups on friday then need to get the dump ready just in case i heard 2-4 so you never know if were not ready well get over 4 feet


2-4? What day? I haven't heard anything about this.

I'm bringing a buddy of mine, who has worked for me for a long time now and since we're both coming, more than likely I am bringing both the work trucks, just for the hell of it. And we are definitally staying for lunch. You guys can come all the way out there and not stop in Hooters for a bit, catch some wings and eye candy!? See you all Saturday:salute::waving:


----------



## Mysticlandscape

fisher guy;660773 said:


> im comin i got a surprise bday party at my bosses but that aint till 6 so i can chill for a few im just bringing the stroker no plow as of yet the dumper is being held up in Seabrook NH getting a new fisher 9ft MM2 the MM1 was another victim to cancer may it rest in pieces


I didnt know we were supose to bring plows?


----------



## ColliganLands

im not bringing my plow all the way down there


----------



## joelbouch

merrimacmill;660875 said:


> 2-4? What day? I haven't heard anything about this.
> 
> I'm bringing a buddy of mine, who has worked for me for a long time now and since we're both coming, more than likely I am bringing both the work trucks, just for the hell of it. And we are definitally staying for lunch. You guys can come all the way out there and not stop in Hooters for a bit, catch some wings and eye candy!? See you all Saturday:salute::waving:


snow is forcarsted for sunday last i heard


----------



## joelbouch

ok folks i have an ss xblade for my truck and am not pushing it down three so am not bringing it even though am 10 mins away still ill be too busy to worry about a plow i say we all just get togther and have a blast


----------



## Mysticlandscape

didnt think so i wasnt gunna bring mine either


----------



## BlueLine Ent

I'm not bringing mine either......wait a sec, my truck doesn't have one


----------



## Mysticlandscape

BlueLine Ent;661265 said:


> I'm not bringing mine either......wait a sec, my truck doesn't have one


Tape a shovel to the front an call it a day...


----------



## fisher guy

lol sorry guys didnt mean it like that im still getting used to the 9 footer lol i aint bringin it from salisbury down there lol my boss would kill me i meant i was just bring my personal truck. so yeah im with joel lets just have a blast


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

I'm bringing my snow blower and a bucket of ice melt... since everyone already knows what a Fisher blade looks like.

Prolly won't stay for lunch... i got stuff to get done if its gona be snowing on sunday since i'm way north of all you southern guys


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

We should make a TV commercial for Whelen then sell it to 'em since everyone's just wants to see a bunch of funky strobes and LED's. LOL


----------



## ColliganLands

thats a good idea ...... im hoping to be there now for some time just need to get three cleanups in tomorrow then get my truck all squared away saturday afternoon


----------



## BlueLine Ent

You guys are getting all excited about nothing. If anyone will be doing anything, it'll be spreading material.

From WBZ
_"Sunday - Numerous snow showers in the morning...then scattered snow showers in the afternoon. Little or no snow accumulation. Highs in the upper 30s. Chance of snow 60 percent. "_


----------



## chcav1218

Yeh I dont think its going to be a plowing event either. Maybe later in the week we'll get something though.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Mica you clown you better stay for lunch half the reason were going is for the girls come on.....


----------



## ColliganLands

matt why do you have to spoil the fun? lol
lunch is big maybe for me just becasue of the distance to and from and having other things to take care of.


----------



## merrimacmill

Just a maybe? I hope this thing isn't falling apart guys. Seems like no one is staying for lunch, but I know I am! Whats lunch, 30 minutes or so? You'll go home and eat lunch and take 30 minutes to make and eat it anyways. And ya, Matt is right, half the reason is the girls! But if we really wanted to see girls though we should be going to mac two's strip club in Billerica, but I have a feeling thats a little over the top for a plow site meeting lol


----------



## ColliganLands

well i just have a ton of crap to get done at home so the extra 30 minutes is a big thing not that i dont want to stay for lunch just theres other things to be done. penind today i will definately be there for atleast a little while to meet everyone


----------



## merrimacmill

So what is the verdict, who is seeing snow sunday and who isn't? Right now I'm hearing 1-3 for my area of the north shore. Any other updates?


----------



## ColliganLands

havent checked yet but last i heard 2-4
too much to do in so little time


----------



## chcav1218

Ok so we're on for the parking lot behind the Hilltop and then Hooters for lunch?


----------



## BlueLine Ent

Thats affirmative. I'll repost below just to make sure everyone sees it.

MEET 
BEHIND HILLTOP STEAKHOUSE
855 BROADWAY
SAUGUS MA

TIME 11AM

Followed by lunch at HOOTERS.

Any one who gets lost, feel free to call me. 978-835-7556

(hopefully anyone looking for info in the thread can find that lol)


----------



## fisher guy

at works for me and i know im staying for lunch gotta look at the girls. and hey merrimack i seen u today go in to salisbury driving the black gmc passing crossroads plaza i was right behind u i guess u went to pick up the lil tractor cuz i passed u again coming out of salisbury same spot


----------



## Mysticlandscape

I am there and Im bring my quat to since we are going to be taking a two hour lunch break cause he is exctied to see the hooters girls hes never been. Then its back to work for us lol.


----------



## joelbouch

Mysticlandscape;663323 said:


> I am there and Im bring my quat to since we are going to be taking a two hour lunch break cause he is exctied to see the hooters girls hes never been. Then its back to work for us lol.


ya tim dont think he would know how to talk to the amercain girls good so we all should find a spainsh speaking one for him

hey colligan i agree got a whole lot to do an such short time

and for snow i heard 2-4 for no shore and the work truck aint ready yet still on cleanup duty grr looks like am working in the dark


----------



## joelbouch

ok so of yes and nahs whos actully going and whos staying for lunch with the ladies


----------



## fisher guy

well u guys can leave that just means more hooters girls for me


----------



## Mass4x4fun

I am out, to much going on.


----------



## USMCMP5811

ColliganLands;660667 said:


> lights are fine in the lot its private property i would think the airhorns on the other hand lol
> just let me know which lot exactly i dont want to get lost and loose time


Don't get confused about that, why do you think you can get a DUI in a Stop and Shop parking lot.

Key words here are "A PUBLIC WAY *or* anywhere the *public has access as invities and licenses.*

Food for thought,


----------



## BlueLine Ent

They'll be no 90/24 tomorrow! or 90/7E!


----------



## joelbouch

lol


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Mysticlandscape;662493 said:


> Mica you clown you better stay for lunch half the reason were going is for the girls come on.....


Who's payn for lunch?


----------



## ColliganLands

as of now im going to be down there for about an hour but we'll se what happens in the morning


----------



## chcav1218

Ima be there. I have a bunch of firewood to stack before the rain/snow/whatever so hopefully I can get a lot done before we meet.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

TLC Snow Div.;663566 said:


> Who's payn for lunch?


Gama since he took you for everything you got


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Mysticlandscape;663611 said:


> Gama since he took you for everything you got


Hope he didn't spend it all tonight. He's richer then his boss


----------



## merrimacmill

fisher guy;663201 said:


> at works for me and i know im staying for lunch gotta look at the girls. and hey merrimack i seen u today go in to salisbury driving the black gmc passing crossroads plaza i was right behind u i guess u went to pick up the lil tractor cuz i passed u again coming out of salisbury same spot


Ya, I had to go get my machine in Merrimac, take my docks out in amesbury, then go stack the leaf pile in the yard in newburyport. Busy afternoon with the little machine. Not sure if you noticed, but i just shined up the ole' GMC That is what I'm taking tomorrow. It is my only truck with lights, and I have to run into boston first, and that isn't the first place I want to be with the dump truck. Hey, next time you see me around and aren't to busy, give me a call 978-270-6007 and we'll meet up at dunks or something, shoot the sh*t for a while. I'm not to sure what your regular ride is, so I didn't notice ya there.

Quick question on directions here, when I am coming from the other direction (from boston) what exit do I take to turn around on RT 1 that is after hooters? I just never usualy have to deal with turning around on that road.

C ya all tomorrow!


----------



## BlueLine Ent

Once you past the Hilltop on the left, take your next exit which will be Lynn Fells parkway and make the loop.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Matt what are you up at 3 AM? you that excited for the meet that you can't sleep?


----------



## scitown

Not gonna make it. Just got called in for an NRA safety course. An instructor can't make it so I have to stand at a shooting line and make sure people dont shoot eachother. Grab a boo...I mean bear for me. Or both.

Keep an eye on this storm they still dont know what its going to do.

http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index.php?showforum=15

If you look in the Boston area threads their is a guy named MEKSTER. He works out of the NOAA Taunton weather office and writes the forcast discussions. http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=MA&prodtype=discussion

If you read thru the forum even he is saying he has no idea where this is going and what we are going to get.

Most of the tv mets read and base the tv forcast on the NOAA discussion. If you go to the source and they dont know what they are talking about then the tv guys really have no idea what they are talking about.

Just FYI

If you guys don't get arrested maybe we can try planning it again when people are slower with the landscaping.


----------



## ColliganLands

ill know in an hour if im going to make it or not. i also think maybe having another one in a few weeks might not be a bad idea


----------



## scitown

ColliganLands;663911 said:


> ill know in an hour if im going to make it or not. i also think maybe having another one in a few weeks might not be a bad idea


Or January when we are all sitting around with nothing to do. Last winter I baked a cake I was so bored.


----------



## ColliganLands

looks like im not going to make it guys
hopefully we can get another meeting together at some point 
just too much going on today


----------



## chcav1218

Thats what you think pal. I'm coming to pick you up in an hour kyle. be ready But seriously, yeh we should have aneother meet sometime this winter.


----------



## merrimacmill

Good meet guys, make sure to get them group pictures up!


----------



## fisher guy

hell yeah i had fun. Why work and make money when u can go out with a bunch of friends spend alot more money...well atleast u can look at some boobs while doing it lol


----------



## chcav1218

*Pics from the meet*


----------



## ColliganLands

trucks look sharp. lets try and get another meet in sometime near the end of snow season before landscaping season starts back up


----------



## chcav1218

we can just have one in my driveway lol


----------



## 02powerstroke

Damn it sucks I missed it..... I was thinking all day that I rather be at hooters talking about plowing than doing clean ups.........


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Here's my contribution. Nice meeting you guys.

I like how the white ford and silver chevy on both ends tried to fit in. they werent a part of the group though.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Anyone notice a pattern?

























































FORD Dodge FORD Chevy FORD Gmc FORD

... just happened that way. not on perpose as far as i know


----------



## BlueLine Ent

Hahahah, I hadn't noticed. Good time today guys.


----------



## chcav1218

yeh it was a good day. Maybe in the spring sometime I'll have a get together at my house or something. I've got a big driveway and back yard. It could be a good time. BBQ anyone?

p.s. who has the pic of all of us with our trucks?


----------



## merrimacmill

chcav1218;664892 said:


> yeh it was a good day. Maybe in the spring sometime I'll have a get together at my house or something. I've got a big driveway and back yard. It could be a good time. BBQ anyone?
> 
> p.s. who has the pic of all of us with our trucks?


Ya, thats the picture I want to really see. ussmileyflag


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Joel has it we just got in at 1130 Pm from working lol long day. The guy next to me in that white chevy had a 30 pack on the front seat when we went to leave and was just driking, he was just staring at me, clown


----------



## merrimacmill

Mysticlandscape;664957 said:


> Joel has it we just got in at 1130 Pm from working lol long day. The guy next to me in that white chevy had a 30 pack on the front seat when we went to leave and was just driking, he was just staring at me, clown


Sounds like he was quite the guy  And to think, that moron pulled right out onto route one, and drove home...


----------



## joelbouch

ok sorry guys like tim said didnt get home till 1130 then never got to bed till 1 thhen up early hopeing it to snow faster but heres the pics i got sorry for the delay but heres this for an idea indoor gokarts that do 60mph


----------



## fisher guy

looks good thanx joel and i say hell yeah to the 60 mph go carts


----------



## joelbouch

end of season blow off whats better have a few beers before then go crash into each other but ya so its all good but was nice to meet you guys that showed up


----------



## USMCMP5811

BlueLine Ent;663520 said:


> They'll be no 90/24 tomorrow! or 90/7E!


HaHa what about *540 CMR 22.07 *
No person shall mount or display any lighting device which does not comply with Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Regulations, 49 CFR Part 571, unless specifically allowed by M.G.L. c. 90, § 7. Such prohibited devices shall include, but not be limited to, neon undercarriage lighting.



chcav1218;664892 said:


> p.s. who has the pic of all of us with our trucks?


Who cares about that? I want to see the pics of the hooters girls.....


----------



## BlueLine Ent

Hahah I hate the neon undercarriage lighting


----------



## fisher guy

joelbouch;666447 said:


> end of season blow off whats better have a few beers before then go crash into each other but ya so its all good but was nice to meet you guys that showed up


looks like just about all of us are gonna see each other again for the xmas party at adams hope u missed us lol that is if ur going


----------

